# Maori Toa (Taiaha) vs Aztec Shorn One (Macuahuitl and shield)



## Glued (Nov 25, 2009)

The Eagle Warriors. A military unit of the Aztecs

The Maori Toa, Toa are the warrior caste of Maori. They are trained in the styles of Mau Taiah and Mau Rakou.

The Eagle Warrior is looking for a sacrifice.
The Maori wants to eat the body of another warrior and gain Mana.

The Maori is armed with the Taiaha. On one end of the Taiaha is a Greenstone, hard as iron, for stabbing. The other end has a long edged flattened piece of wood for striking and parrying.
The Taiaha


The Eagle Warrior is armed with a Macuahuitl and Wooden Shield. The Macuahuitl is a club-like sword. It is a piece of wood embedded with sharp obsidian blades at the sides. Obsidian is one of the sharpest materials known to man. Even today, scalpels are used with obsidian tips. Obsidian does have a down side because it is brittle and can shatter. He also armed with a wooden Shield.

The Macuahuitl


The Eagle Warrior


The Maori Toa



EDIT: DAMMIT, I accidentally put Shorn One instead of Eagle Warrior in title.


----------

